
Earth-observing companies push for more-advanced science satellites - Zuider
http://www.nature.com/news/earth-observing-companies-push-for-more-advanced-science-satellites-1.22034
======
Zuider
Congratulations to Juan Vuletich!

[http://cuis-smalltalk.org/pipermail/cuis-dev_cuis-smalltalk....](http://cuis-
smalltalk.org/pipermail/cuis-dev_cuis-smalltalk.org/2017-May/001319.html)

Hi Folks,

Satellogic was featured today at Nature News!
[http://www.nature.com/news/earth-observing-companies-push-
fo...](http://www.nature.com/news/earth-observing-companies-push-for-more-
advanced-science-satellites-1.22034)

I helped design and build the hyperspectral cameras in our satellites Fresco
and Batata. And I wrote the geometric and spectral processing software for
that image. This is not completely off topic, though: The geometric software
(image rectification and correction), the most complex part of the processing,
was written by me in Cuis Smalltalk, and runs in a Cuis Smalltalk + OpenCL
application.

Please share my joy today!

\-- Juan Vuletich www.cuis-smalltalk.org [https://github.com/Cuis-
Smalltalk/Cuis-Smalltalk-Dev](https://github.com/Cuis-Smalltalk/Cuis-
Smalltalk-Dev) @JuanVuletich

